# Ups made a visit today!



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I received my Lucky Duck gear down layout blinds. 

I took the first one out of the box. Gave the 4 step simple directions a once over tossed them aside and set it up and adjusted to my liking in
1 1/2 minutes. It breaks down just as quickly. The blinds have a very low profile and virtually no shadows when setting in the sun! When I laid down on the mat I was very surprised at just how comfortable it truly was. They seem to be fairly sturdy and well designed. 

The biggest thing I noticed was how low the profile was. Not sure about everyone else but the birds have been picking out the boxy shape and shadows of our layout blinds more and more every year. I for one was sick of doing everything right, hooking the birds from long distances calling them in watching them maple leafing in cupped up only to slide left or right at 60 yards. Checking and rechecking or spread, checking for camo or lack there of and finding nothing wrong only to be picked off again. Our fields and our farmers don't want us to dig down so these seemed to be the next best thing. If they work half as good as they set up and look we will be a hole deep I birds this season. I couldn't be happier with these blinds! 

This is an un paid non pro staffer review.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Will it fit my size 15 boots?


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Boots stick out the bottom of the cover so yes no problem. So your boots wil show. Not an issue IMO.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

How long is the blind?


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Never mind, just looked it up.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)




----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

smoke said:


> I received my Lucky Duck gear down layout blinds.
> 
> 
> The biggest thing I noticed was how low the profile was. Not sure about everyone else but the birds have been picking out the boxy shape and shadows of our layout blinds more and more every year.


Farming practices have changed alot of this. 
Profile is everything as far I am concerned I will give up to a couple of hours of uncomfort and killing birds vs a couple hours of comfort and long shooting.. All it takes is one big blind to ruin a hunt in certain types of fields.

Decoys have become so good, it does not matter if your running brand X Y or Z its about concealment.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


>


http://www.luckyduck.com/Gear-Down-Blind_p_50.html


here ya go.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jonesy16 said:


> http://www.luckyduck.com/Gear-Down-Blind_p_50.html
> 
> 
> here ya go.


i was kinda hoping i would get a pic of smoke modeling or somethin. neat blind tho.


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

hard core makes something like that. Called the run & gun maybe? Seen it at north woods for like $60


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

OK Dan here you go. I wasn't going to post it up because it got taken without me knowing it! It is a very comfortable blind and if I had known I was going to have a pic snapped by a certain someone I would have scooted up a bit! But you get the idea..........:lol: 

So i've got some used blinds for sale if anyone is interested. These will be my go to's this season for sure. 

When you sit up to a shooting position the top part of the flap folds up with you so there is nothing restricting your shooting. You are going to have to camo your face if you don't already because as you can see your head sticks out. But I never liked not being able to get a good view of the birds when I was calling anyway. I camo my face and always have so it's no biggie for me.

There is a rod that inserts together on the right side of the flap to give the cover some mass to hold it down and maintain the covers integrity. There are plenty of grassing straps and once you get the blind set to the angle you want it never changes, so set up it literally 30 seconds! Take down is just as fast and it packs up into a small package and has twin straps to back pack style carry. 

The only down fall I see is concealment for people who can not be still. This blind will force them to be still as parts of your body are outside the blind. 










[/IMG]


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

When you sit up to a shooting position the top part of the flap folds up with you so there is nothing restricting your shooting. You are going to have to camo your face if you don't already because as you can see your head sticks out. But I never liked not being able to get a good view of the birds when I was calling anyway. I camo my face and always have so it's no biggie for me.

There is a rod that inserts together on the right side of the flap to give the cover some mass to hold it down and maintain the covers integrity. There are plenty of grassing straps and once you get the blind set to the angle you want it never changes, so set up it literally 30 seconds! Take down is just as fast and it packs up into a small package and has twin straps to back pack style carry. 

The only down fall I see is concealment for people who can not be still. This blind will force them to be still as parts of your body are outside the blind.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I have never owned a layout blind.

I look at that blind and I cannot help but think that I have been doing that for over 25 years. I have made up several backboards about 20" long by 12" wide. They have a hinged prop-stick. The boards support your head and neck as you are laying out. Your body is then covered with an Army blanket and the blanket is covered with whatever stubble (corn stalks/wheat, alfalfa, etc is available in the field.

Zack Taylor covered this in his book: Successful Waterfowling (1974). [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Successful-waterfowling-Zack-Taylor/dp/0811721477"]Successful waterfowling: Zack Taylor: 9780811721479: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51UQCE15TwL[/ame]

I guess that which is old is now new.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

John Singer said:


> I have never owned a layout blind.
> 
> I look at that blind and I cannot help but think that I have been doing that for over 25 years. I have made up several backboards about 20" long by 12" wide. They have a hinged prop-stick. The boards support your head and neck as you are laying out. Your body is then covered with an Army blanket and the blanket is covered with whatever stubble (corn stalks/wheat, alfalfa, etc is available in the field.
> 
> ...


A lot of products being made are refined ideas from the past. I used to lay out in the fields with a make shift lawn chair cut down and used burlap to cover up with in the late 70's early 80's as well. 

We should have collaborated and built a layout blind empire Mr. Singer! We missed the boat bro!


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's a quick video on it, most boots are brown and black in color so you shouldn't worry there. Smoke is right about concealment, biggest thing is, just sit still and don't moon face. If you set the profile to the height of your decoys you will be just fine. The stubble straps were shortened up this year vs last.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh and thanks Ricky!  

I love the blinds bro, $hiat is gonna die this season fo sho!


----------



## gonzos (Oct 26, 2007)

Lol, what in the world is that thing? I have never seen anything like that.. Do yourself a favor and keep the receipt and please post pictures in the field...


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

I must have really been a visionary 15 years ago when I went to Joann's Fabrics and bought a few swaths of burlap. Used a piece of foam rubber cut in a triangle for the head, a piece of plastic to lay on and the burlap over us. For years that is all we used and used to pound the birds.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

gonzos said:


> Lol, what in the world is that thing? I have never seen anything like that.. Do yourself a favor and keep the receipt and please post pictures in the field...


Picture below for you, just an FYI. A store and a another manufacturer knocked this off from Lucky Duck. You can see to the left (looking at picture) to the guy with his head up is another blind with nobody in it. Then you can see how high the dog blind sits in comparison to the blind.

Of course the picture posting feature could be better on here and recognize dropbox

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hnxnq7r1c7lnm76/gear down.jpeg?dl=0


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

So are you laying in a cordura/gortex sleeve with your feet sticking out? You'll wear your waders I assume in wet fields? Your gun lays outside with you in the slop...just like a Powerhunter? I guess you gotta do what you gotta do to kill birds, but I would think an X-land'r or a Powerhunter would have to be more comfortable (and dry?) than that product. 

Lemme know how your neck feels after laying on that thing for 3 hours. I don't think that product is for me at all.


----------

